# Nothing turns



## bluenick (Feb 17, 2012)

Four year old Yard Machine Model 761. I parked it three years ago. Next day tried to start it. Engine wouldn't turn over. Rear wheels are locked. I'd like to try to get it moving. I don't think the engine is seized becase the starter will give it a little twist. Suspect somewhere in the drive train. Thoughts???


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you disconnect between motor and trans..see which one lock up.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Was it covered when parked? If it sat outside in the weeds( even in garages), things are bound to be rusty and frozen up on it after that many years. Usually what happens is the starter locks up from condensation/water getting in it, most times the brakes lock to the rotor as well. Ive also had rust form between the magneto and flywheel.

Usually what i do when tractors sit alot is i pull the plug and spray PB blaster into the combustion chamber and let it soak a bit, before trying to turn the motor by hand first. If the fuel wasnt drained out, most likely will need new fuel lines and carb cleaned/possibly rebuilt ( water and gas dont mix) - sometimes the starter will stick as well - that should also be checked.

Brakes will freeze in place as well - water causes the rotor to rust , the pins inside the caliper seize in place ( due to disimilar metals) .

Id also change the oil before running it - personally i put some lucas oil additive in the oil to help grease things up a bit .


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it came into my shop that way, I'd first try to spin the engine a bit by hand to see if the engine was free. If it turns, then I would check to see if the battery is good and the connections are clean. If it sat 3 years, the battery is probably shot. If you can't turn the engine by hand (sometimes helps to put a wrench on the bolt on the bottom of the crankshaft and try to turn it that way), then pull the plugs and see if there is water/fuel in the cylinders keeping it from turning, or if the cylinders have set up from sitting.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree with Country Boy.....I think a good manual movement is in order to see what is locked up. I would take the drive belt off if the motor turns by hand. Get the motor running, and then tackle the transmission. If Transmission holds lubricant, drain that out and fill it with Marvel Mystic and try to free it up with that in it. One you get it turning and free, drain the Marvel Mystic, and put fresh lube in it. If it is rust bound, the Mystic will free it. Most likely though you are going to have to some bearing that are gonna go out on you in short order if there has been water standing anywhere in it. I would take it apart and clean it all up first to assess whatever damage I had, repair that, put it back together and run it...............


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I forgot to mention if its sat outside , the drive belts can rust to the pulleys - had that happen on one tractor before and the motor would only turn over so far then stop.


----------



## rayfry (Mar 27, 2012)

I have an MTD 18.5 h.p. that hasn't run in 2 years. I can't get it in neutral to roll it to garage to work on. It seems to be stuck in gear even though the shifter moves freely. What should I do?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Put it in high gear and rock it back and forth,a few times.Then try to shift to neutral.
Some times,after sitting, the selectors/shafts get rusty,and won't let the gears slide the way they're supposed to.
To move it to the work area,you can back another vehicle up to it,and use a come-along to lift the drive wheels,and tow it .


----------



## rayfry (Mar 27, 2012)

*need help*

thanks for the advice. I'll try that today


----------

